# Andersen Window Screens



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

jte1130 said:


> Most of the windows in the house I just bought need new screens. Either the screens were missing or bent and damaged. I was wondering if I could order the screens through HD or Lowes or if I need to try somewhere else. I have Andersen casement windows.


If you want factory screens,you should be able to order them from any Anderson Dealer. I know HD is one, not sure of Lowes. Of course you will be paying a premium price for the "Anderson" brand screens, but the bugs willbe impressed:laughing: . I would take an existing screen to a local shop and see how much for them to fabricate, then compare to factory pricing.


----------



## jte1130 (Jan 8, 2008)

One other item I forgot in my original posting. I also need a replacement screen for a storm door. I need to check the label on the frame for the manufacturer but its definitely not Andersen. Any other good links?

Thanks


----------

